# Vacationing Newbie Help



## mwosbo00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello and thanks in advance for helping a newbie saltwater angler. 

I'm going to be visiting Pensacola with the in-laws next week and was hoping to get into some fish (or at least get away for a bit). I plan on hitting a tackle shop as soon as I roll into town to get some gear and information, but since things are a little slow at work today, I thought I'd try the forum as well. 

I'll be between the Sound and the Beach and was thinking of fishing both throughout the trip. What is working right now? What should I avoid? What gear do I need? When should I fish? What species should I expect? Any other advice?

Again, thanks in advance for helping out!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

mwosbo00 said:


> Hello and thanks in advance for helping a newbie saltwater angler.
> 
> I'm going to be visiting Pensacola with the in-laws next week and was hoping to get into some fish (or at least get away for a bit). I plan on hitting a tackle shop as soon as I roll into town to get some gear and information, but since things are a little slow at work today, I thought I'd try the forum as well.
> 
> ...


Ill be the first to help. Well when you say beach are you staying on pensacola beach? Or near Alabama? I have been fishing Johnsons beach only since it is so near my home. Lately whiting have been the fish of choice with the occasional spanish or blue. Soaking cut bait will usually bring in a blue or spanish. Although you will have to weed through the catfish if they are out. Fresh dead shrimp that is peeled is always a good choice as well. Thats pretty much it for the surf as far as the bay a good topwater in the morning around the grass flats is always good. Live shrimp under a cork is great for trout.


----------



## mwosbo00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep, Pensacola Beach. We'll be about a mile from Portofino. Why are the catfish so unappealing? Also, any recommendations on a tackle shop near by?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

The catfish txfam6 mentioned are referred to as 'Hardheads' and have no table quality at all. Plus their pectoral and dorsal spines will cause some serious pain if you get poked. Sometimes requiring a trip to the ER if bad enough. 

Using fresh-dead, peeled shrimp as he also stated does work well. I like Hot Spots Tackle in Gulf Breeze for their selection, knowledge and price. There is another tackle store in GB I wont mention, but prefer not to shop there.

Try a double-hook leader with maybe a 2 oz pyramid weight depending on your rod selection. Usually a medium action spinning rod with 15lb mono covers just about anything you will catch. Good luck!


----------

